# NWN: Still Spell and Silent Spell?



## Heretic Apostate (Aug 12, 2002)

What, exactly, are the purposes of these feats, within the context of NWN?  Are they worthwhile?


----------



## gariig (Aug 12, 2002)

Same as regular D&D, no verbal or somatic components.  That means you can wear heavy armor and cast spells without penalty (still spell).  Silent spell is if you get hit by a silence spell, which I wouldn't really worry about because I never got hit.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2002)

And they allow to cast even more magic missiles (i.e. as 2nd level spells). 

Bye
Thanee


----------

